# Outlook 2003: Kontakte statt Adressbuch verwenden



## dfd1 (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Mein Problem ist folgendes:
In den Kontakten von Outlook hab ich alle Kontakte nach Nachname, Vorname angezeigt, um mir die Suche zu erleichtern.
Wenn ich aber eine Mail schreiben will, und auf den Knopf *An..* klicke, ladet er mir das Adressbuch, welches die Kontakte wieder nach Vorname Nachname anzeigt.   :suspekt: 

Gibt es keine Möglichkeit direckt aus den Kontakten via diesen Knopf die Adressen herzuholen, und richtig dargestellt?

Danke um eure Bemühungen.


----------



## alexanderthiel (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi dfd1,

man muß,  wenn man einen Kontakt anlegt, eine E-Mail-Adresse anlegen, damit der Name im Adressbuch erscheint. Direkt unter der E-Mail-Adresse im Kontakt erscheint "Anzeigen als" (im Adressbuch). Hier kannst Du beispielsweise die Reihenfolge von <Vorname> <Nachname> in <Nachname>, <Vorname> ändern.
 
Wie man aber generell die Veränderung in "Anzeigen als" als Standartmodus einstellt, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## dfd1 (12. Januar 2006)

Sorry dass ich das Thema so spät wieder hervorhole, hatte aber 2 Wochen Computer-Pause 

Weiss nicht, ob das Problem ganz verstanden wurde:
Im Outlook gibt es 2 Adressbücher.
Eines sind die Kontakte, und das 2. das globale Adressbuch, womit auch von anderen Anwendungen zugegriffen werden kann (z.B. Outlook Express).

Ich sah es auch schon, dass Outlook nicht das globale Adressbuch öffnet (welches dann auf die Kontakte verweisst), sondern direkt Einsicht in die Kontakte nahm, und dann auch wie gewünnscht Darstellt, dass heisst nach "Nachname, Vorname".

Das globale Adressbuch zeigt aber alles nur nach "Vorname Nachname" an, und dies kann man nirgends einstellen.


----------

